# Admission in BDS/CMH Private Medical Colleges



## Farhan93 (Sep 16, 2012)

i have an aggregate of 63 in UHS and 64 in CMH ...where can i get admitted ?? help


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

Apply to Central Park, Rashid Latif, Akhtar Saeed, and Azra Naheed.


----------



## nasirshaheen (Oct 2, 2013)

*Overseas Seats in Private Med Colleges*

i wana know about overseas seats in med colleges in bds


----------



## Lahore (Oct 15, 2013)

I have an estimated aggregate of 69 ? Where can I apply????


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

*I Have 77 Aggregate. Can I Get In CMH?*

hi. i have an aggregate of 77. cn i get into cmh? any advice on preparation for their entry test?


----------

